# pricing help for 88/89 team 7 eleven



## dwind (Apr 26, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with pricing for an 88/89 team 7 eleven bike I'm looking to sell. I'm not sure what would work best, should I post the details or would it be easier to PM me?

Here are the measurements for the bike: seat tube 21" (top of tube to centre of crank), top tube 21" (centre of head tube to centre of seat tube). It has a campy headset, bottom bracket, crankset and brakes, mavic ceramic rims with 501 hubs and shimano 600 front and rear derailers. I've owned it since new.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

1. need pics.
2. it's significantly based on condition.
3. the parts may be original but they are not what would be on an actual team bike, which is 7 speed Dura-Ace.
4. the ones that are worth significant money are either actual team bikes or those that are configured identically. you would effectively be selling it as a frame, where item 2 applies.


----------



## dwind (Apr 26, 2012)

*picturess*

Here are some pictures. The frame is straight and true, it's never been dropped. The bike is in excellent condition and has a couple minor nics in the paint.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Seatpost is backwards.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Are those tyres Michelin hi-lites ?so you got the 600 Index shifting at the same time as all the campagnolo parts ?


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Your bike is one of the numbered reproduction frames from the mid to late 90's.
The 7-11 frames from 88/89 had full chrome seat and chain stays and chrome forks.

Price depends on demand. Throw it on ebay and set a min price that you will take.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

it's a clean looking frame, I'd be inclined to sell it as a frame and fork and just sell the rest of the parts off individually, they sort of detract from the otherwise nice looking frame. I remember when they sold those bikes, I have always liked that paint job.

A lot of the pricing depends on the size and condition. Maybe that's a $500 frame, but sometimes people bid stupid money for old steel bikes, it's tough to understand.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

$1000 as it sits, $1200 with the seat post facing forwards.


----------



## bjorn240 (May 24, 2011)

pigpen said:


> Your bike is one of the numbered reproduction frames from the mid to late 90's.
> The 7-11 frames from 88/89 had full chrome seat and chain stays and chrome forks.
> 
> Price depends on demand. Throw it on ebay and set a min price that you will take.


Definitely not a repro. Repros had threadless steerers and did not have a chromed driveside chainstay. That's a late eighties/early nineties bike.

And you should know better than categorically state what the 7-11 frames look like -- even the team bikes had full-chrome stays, half-chrome stays, flat-crowned forks, sloping crowns, all-chrome forks, and painted forks. Merckx bikes were always a lovely mish mash. But they still ride great. Had my MX-L out for some pain this weekend.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

bjorn240 said:


> Definitely not a repro. Repros had threadless steerers and did not have a chromed driveside chainstay. That's a late eighties/early nineties bike.
> 
> And you should know better than categorically state what the 7-11 frames look like -- even the team bikes had full-chrome stays, half-chrome stays, flat-crowned forks, sloping crowns, all-chrome forks, and painted forks. Merckx bikes were always a lovely mish mash. But they still ride great. Had my MX-L out for some pain this weekend.


I'll second that. Here's a pic of Andy Hampstens original team frame, no chrome in sight:










You can read about it here:

The Life and Times of Biking Brady: Andy Hampsten's Team 7-11 Eddy Merckx


----------

